# How long until chicks are steady on their feet?



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

My little old English game bantam baby was born today after mom already left the nest with the other 6 babies that were born 2 days before. He was hidden under the egg shells and was still wet when we found him. We put him in front of him mom but she pecked him and stepped all over him so we took him away immediately before damage was done. We put him under a heat lamp and made him a towel nest. He got dry and would try to get up but would be really shaky and would en up laying down. After about 7-8 hours since he was born, he would stand and fall over and walk mainly backwards from losing balance And flapping his little fluffy wing everywhere to catch his balance. When will he be able to walk normally and be able to keep his balance? We already taught him to peck at food (which he does just fine) and to drink water (sill needs some help on that department) but he is overall very healthy from the looks of it.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Here are some pictures. The first was when it's laying down and the other is when the little guy tries to stand up


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

I just had a broody hatch 7 chicks. The last one to hatch was much smaller and had sticky feathers that wouldn't fluff up. I was worried because she didn't stand or walk well - real shaky. By the next day she was keeping up just fine. Good luck with your little one - it's a cutie! Maybe mom will accept it back once it's getting around better so it isn't lonely (sneak it under her at night). I wouldn't wait more than 3 or 4 days though.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Pwright said:


> I just had a broody hatch 7 chicks. The last one to hatch was much smaller and had sticky feathers that wouldn't fluff up. I was worried because she didn't stand or walk well - real shaky. By the next day she was keeping up just fine. Good luck with your little one - it's a cutie! Maybe mom will accept it back once it's getting around better so it isn't lonely (sneak it under her at night). I wouldn't wait more than 3 or 4 days though.


My dad used to raise chicken in Cuba and he took a look at it and said that if it survives, it's a miracle. We just tried to check him out an even after being born more than 12 hours ago, he can't stand at all anymore. He can only try to stand and walk backwards until he flips over an then kicks everywhere to flip again and lay with it's legs stretched in front of it :/ is it normal to be SO shaky?


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Pwright said:


> I just had a broody hatch 7 chicks. The last one to hatch was much smaller and had sticky feathers that wouldn't fluff up. I was worried because she didn't stand or walk well - real shaky. By the next day she was keeping up just fine. Good luck with your little one - it's a cutie! Maybe mom will accept it back once it's getting around better so it isn't lonely (sneak it under her at night). I wouldn't wait more than 3 or 4 days though.


If you look at the second pic, you can see that the main problem is that he stands on his elbows, not his feet


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> If you look at the second pic, you can see that the main problem is that he stands on his elbows, not his feet


Add sugar to the water (electtolytes)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck. I'm not thinking this sounds like a good situation.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think that the "Momma-Hen" will _EVER_ accept that chick.
I had one that the Hen continually and aggressively _pursued _even as an Adult chicken.
*???
*_Maybe...._it will mature and survive.....but not likely to do well if it does survive.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I don't think that the "Momma-Hen" will EVER accept that chick.
> I had one that the Hen continually and aggressively pursued even as an Adult chicken.
> ???
> Maybe....it will mature and survive.....but not likely to do well if it does survive.
> -ReTIRED-


What a shame. It's a cutie. I've started to hold it up by it's butt until it stands and after doing that for a while, the chick holds itself up and takes a few wobbly steps


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I don't think that the "Momma-Hen" will EVER accept that chick.
> I had one that the Hen continually and aggressively pursued even as an Adult chicken.
> ???
> Maybe....it will mature and survive.....but not likely to do well if it does survive.
> -ReTIRED-


I actually just heard loud peeping and when I came up to the living room, he was about 10 feet from where I had him! He was standing upright too! I put him under his lamp and he pecked his food, took a sip of water and fell asleep!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Try putting like a small stuffed animal or something in with him. He won't feel so lonely! Good luck , he is precious !


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would give him a few days. But if he's still "not right" after that point, it's unlikely he will ever be normal and healthy.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope the chick does well.
I have a Grandson that was not well..._nearly died_ at birth. With help from fine doctors and a novel surgical procedure... he recovered...and though "set-back" a bit...he thrived.
He is a healthy, intelligent boy now and doing very well.
*Good Luck !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Try putting like a small stuffed animal or something in with him. He won't feel so lonely! Good luck , he is precious !


I put him with my little "MIT" chicken key chain and he cuddles up to it and falls asleep


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Try putting like a small stuffed animal or something in with him. He won't feel so lonely! Good luck , he is precious !


I put him with my little "MIT" chicken key chain and he cuddles up to it and falls asleep


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

He's been doing so much better after I put sugar in his water! He pecks everything in sight, stays in his little "nest" when we're away and he drinks water all by himself. He falls over every once in a while, but he can run now! We tried returning him to momma and she actually accepted him! The issue is that HE doesn't accept HER! When I walked away he ran right behind me and refused to let me hear the end of it with his peeps! Here are some updated pictures of him. By the way, since we think he's doing so well, we actually gave him a name  his name is Peter Peeper!


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm so glad he's improving. I hope that his balance and strength continue to get better! Sounds like he thinks you're "mama"


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Pwright said:


> I'm so glad he's improving. I hope that his balance and strength continue to get better! Sounds like he thinks you're "mama"


He does <3 it's precious! He peeps loudly if I ignore him and he pecks wherever I tap a finger


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

How's he doing yessi? I hope everything is well!


----------

